# [glibc] Mise à jour (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je viens d'effectuer une mise à jour de glibc (version 2.12.2 à 2.13-r4). Est-il nécessaire de lancer emerge -e world ensuite ?

----------

## barul

Non, car la libstdc* (un truc du genre) est restée inchangée depuis de nombreuses versions de gcc.

----------

## Neuromancien

Merci

----------

